# هل التوبة عامل أساسي في حدوث الولادة الجديدة؟؟؟



## اني بل (10 مارس 2009)

يقول المسيح في كتابه المقدس :

ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم لذلك تهلكون....(لوقا 13 : 5 )

والسؤال :ماهي تعريف التوبة وما ضرورتها؟ وهل التوبة عامل أساسي في حدوث الولادة الجديدة؟

التوبة :هي تعبير صادق عن رغبة الانسان وتصميمه على نبذ الخطيئة من حياته الى الأبد.
ويبدأ الله عملية التغيير لحظة يترك الانسان من كل قلبه الخطيئة وحياته السابقة وعاداته الذميمة.
وتتضمن التوبة معنى الرجوع الى الله ،يقول الرسول بطرس في عظته الشهيرة:""توبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم.(أعمال الرسل:3 : 19 )
فمن دون توبة صادقة لا غفران من الله ....على كل حال.....ماعليك الا أن تكون راغبا مستعدا،وعند ذلك يساعدك الله.

*قيل:ان التوبة هي نقطة انطلاق النفس في خط سيرها الأبدي مع الله.
وعندما ننحني بنفوسنا الى أخفض مستوى نستطيع أن ننحني اليه ونعترف حقا بخطايانا ونتركها،عند ذلك يتسلم الله الزمام ويرفعنا اليه*.
أما ضرورةالتوبة فواضحة في قول المسيح (عيسى بن مريم )
*ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم لذلك تهلكون.(لوقا 13 : 5 ).*​​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

Joyful Song

موضوع روحي راااائع

شكرااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا لتشجيعك والبركةالرب وجوده تغمر حياتك وتقودك دائما لمجده ، داعية لك من القلب  أن يستخدمك ويشغل مواهبه فيك ويأتي من خلالك الكثيرين الى رب المجد ،الرب يكون معك (ترنيمة مفرحة ) ربنا يفرح حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 مارس 2009)

> التوبة :هي تعبير صادق عن رغبة الانسان وتصميمه على نبذ الخطيئة من حياته الى الأبد.
> ويبدأ الله عملية التغيير لحظة يترك الانسان من كل قلبه الخطيئة وحياته السابقة وعاداته الذميمة.


 
موضوع جميل بجد
مرسي​


----------



## amselim (12 مارس 2009)

الأمثال 13:28 مَنْ يَكْتُمُ خَطَايَاهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ، وَمَنْ يُقِرُّ بِهَا وَيَتْرُكُهَا يُرْحَمُ.


----------



## فافاستار (14 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل اختى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك من اجل توصيل الكلمه للجميع شكرا ليكى حببتى فى انتظار المزيد من المواضيع شكرا ليكى فعلا الولاده التانيه اساسها  قبول المسيح مخلص وفادى لنا والتوبه الحقيقيه


----------



## monygirl (14 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي كوكومان ، على مشاركتك اللطيفة ، وصلاتي ان يكون الموضوع قد لمس قلبك ، وأحدث وقع مؤثر في داخلك ، والرب يباركك


----------



## meme1 (17 مارس 2009)

شو هالكتابة المتألقة ..... عنجد أنا استفدت 

شكرا وتحياتي30:


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2009)

موضوع مهم وفيه الزخم القيم لمن يهمه الأمر


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا موني على مداخلتك ورجائي أن تكوني استفدتي ، وربنا يباركك ، وشكرا فافاستار على كل كلمة لطيفة ،متمنية لكم دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع وهادف
ربنا يعطينا روح التوبه الصادقه
ميرسي يا جميل
يسوع يرعاكي بنعمته​


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع قيم ومفبد انصح بقرأته


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا نيفين على كلامك الي زي العسل ، ربنا يبارك حياتك (آمين)


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2009)

صلاتي أن يعمل الرب الآن في ضمير وقلب كل من يقرأ باسم الرب يسوع المسيح ،.


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2009)

صلا تي الآن لكل من يقرأ التوبة أن تحدث تغيير في حياتك  ، وأن يعمل الله أكثر أكثر ، فيك ، فالتوبةعامل مهم في الولادة الروحية ، أرجوكم بنعمة الرب أن تجدوا الفائدة ،.


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2009)

أشجعكم أكثر بقرأته ،لأنه يجيب على أغلب التسأولات ، وربنا يبارككم


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2009)

موضوع حلو ومفيد ، لأي انسان تهمه حياته الروحية


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2009)

وصلاتي أن هذا الموضوع يامس حياة وقلب كل شخص يقرأه


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2009)

التوبة مهمة جدا في عملية الولادة الجديدة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا على أخ وأخت على تعليقكم القيم ، وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## أَمَة (24 مارس 2009)

التوبة رجوع الى ابونا السماوي
مثل رجوع الإبن الضال
يفرح الآب بنا ويلبسنا حلة جديدة 
كمولودين من جديد

شكرا joyful song على الموضوع المفيد
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مارس 2009)




----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا ميمي نربنا يبارك حيلتك


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم يا أصدقاء ، وصلاتي ان يحفظكم الرب


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا عزيزتي  بنت الفادي  على تعليقك الظريف ، وفرحت لانه ادخل الفائدة الى قلبك


----------



## اني بل (26 مارس 2009)

اهلا وسهلا يا مورا الحلوة، وصلاتي ان يباركك الرب


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2009)

صلاتي ان يلمس هذا الموضوع كل انسان بعيد عن الرب ، فيتوب توبة حقيقية وصادقة


----------



## اني بل (28 مارس 2009)

موضوع قيم ومفيد ، وصلاتي كل شخص دخل وقرأه ، أن يفتح الرب قلبه ويغيره (آمين)


----------



## girgis2 (29 مارس 2009)

Thank you Joyful song God bless you:big29:


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا كثير  ، وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

صلاتي كل شخص يدخل ان يتوب ويقبل الرب يسوع مخلص ، ويبدأ عشرة حلوة معه حبيبي (آمين)


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2009)

يارب توبني فأتوب ، اذا بتحب ترجع العلاقة مع الله وبتهمك توب ، اذا ما بتعرف كيف ؟ أقرأ الموضوع فهو يساعدك كثيرا"


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2009)

يا رب .......وصلاتي أن يعمل الرب في حياة كل شخص في الوقت الذي يقرأ ........وباسم ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

ان لم تتوبوا جميعكم ...لذلك تهلكون ....مهم جدا" التوبة


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع .....هام ......وجدا"


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

التوبة عامل مهم وأساسي في الولادة الثانية، الر ب يريد توبة حقيقية من كل القلب


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

التوبة الحقيقية هي التي تكون نابعة من كل القلب، لذلك المهم التوبة من كل القلب


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2009)

موضوع قيم ومفيد يساعدك في فهم ماهية التوبة


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع في غاية الأهمية ...لذا التشديد عليه ، وربنا يبارككم


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

موضوع ...مهم ....مهم ...مهم....جدا"


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم مهم مهم جداأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------

